# here piggy piggy



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

getting COLD outside and getting bigger fish!
A night out with slim and EE

Only the brave and stupid are out now.... just don't go after dark and start casting, you might be sliding your lure on ice!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

geeze,that biggest one looks like you inflated it with air,LOL.nice catch.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

OK mike, I'm ready for anything old man winter can throw at me now. Picked up a _Snowy Range Suit _from cabela's over the weekend. Might even head up to alaska and run the iditarod.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

GHuess I better get out there and check the ice situation. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

where were you?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Rick he said it popped when he touched it with the point of the knife!! November was a good month of catching December has been good as well when the ice stays away!!. Mostly at Indian but all over the lakes of central Ohio. Heres a few more pigs. All caught on HUSKY Jerks and Rouges!!


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

nice catch and great job !!!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sometimes you fish all night without a bite and sometimes you literally step all over them! Here are a few more...


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Sometimes you fish all night without a bite and sometimes you literally step all over them! Here are a few more...
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40127


lol, some nights they're non existent, other nights they appear out of nowhere........ leaves you scratching your head


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Gee mike, nice stringer of hawgs. What were you using...a size 10 or a 9 double wide?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Slim had on a size 13.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

My van was reaking this morning. Thought i left my socks in the van.  Yeah my 14 was just a tad to large so i trimmed down to a 13 brown and tan in color no chrome on it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Used a size 12 this time!! Love them freezing rain nights brings the girls out to eat!!







27" over 8 pounds!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Quite the picture..... really in your face! where did you catch that? -lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

hey mike why does that old picture keep popping up? lol for a summer fish you still win.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I decided to put it in my signature, just so everyone knows.... if I would have caught that fish now, it would be hanging on my wall... Strange how an Indian Lake fish isn't bigger than that during the winter months.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

because there is no bait food at indian? real reason it is a male no eggs just snails and grass in it's belly. lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Now that I think of it, that fish has markings on it like it has been snagged before...................


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow guys, amazing!

Way to go Slim and Ying, per usual.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow nice fish guys I sure hope those are indian lake fish. Buckeye is beating me up I may just have to make the drive to Indian lake some afternoon. I would be headed from Buckeye Lake area if I had a rider it may make it happen a lil easier.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys Jeff indian is froze up again. Wish it would stay open sows are hungry.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey I noticed a poster in central mentioned use a slow presentation... kind've like it sitting there and then lift........................... you think we should give it a try???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I tell you i tried that last night mike and it is amazing how that works got only 2 bites but both while i was letting it just set there.  Oh yeah let another pig go last night last 2 have had my number.


----------

